# [H] Teldrassil faculty sucht



## Eyecatcha (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Du,

Faculty, Hordengilde auf Teldrassil ( http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/teldrassil/ ) sucht noch folgende Verstärkung für unsere Raids:



- 2 Shadowpriest
- 2 Healschamis
- 1 Verstärkerschamane

Bitte mit Raiderfahrung und grundlegendem Equippt (T5+). Wir suchen vor allem Mitraider, die aktiv mitraiden, Motivation pushen und gerne Spaß im TS haben, auch während den Raids. Das setzt natürlich ein funktionierendes Headset + Mikrofon voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grundlegendes Equippt für MH/ BT sollte gegeben sein.

Klassen, die hier nicht aufgelistet sind, können sich trotzdem gerne in Game mal melden.

Wir raiden 5x wöchentlich, Mittwoch und Sonntag sind raidfreie Tage bei uns. Unser Raidfortschritt ist in SSC: 6/6 – TK 4/4 - MH 5/5 - BT 9/9. SW 3/6 (Sunwell sind wir erst anch den Nerfs angegangen, weil wir vorher natürlich Illidan paar mal abgefarmt hatten - ich finde wichtig, das zu betonen!) Natürlich MUSST du nicht an jedem Raid teilnehmen, aber 50% Raidaktivität wird vorausgesetzt.

Die Gilde Faculty gibt es seit dem 01.09.2007. Seitdem haben wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen guten Raidfortschritt gemacht, nachdem wir uns aufeinander eingespielt haben.

Wir erwarten von Dir, dass
- du deinen Charakter spielen kannst
- eine raiddienliche Skillung hast (auch bereit wärst umzuskillen, wenns dem Raid dient)
- zum Raid alle nötigen Buffs dabei hast (Zauber-/Manaöle, 2 Elexiere bzw 1 Flask intus hast,
Essensbuffs - jeweils zu Bossen)
- aktiv Raidest
- du immer gute Stimmung/ Laune mit bringst

Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, kannst du mich sehr gerne in Game anwispern (Eyecatcha oder Kizia) oder auch unsere Offis: Nightmare, Nanni, Reedy, Flup oder Galvan.
Wir können uns dann auch gerne im TS unterhalten, damit Du Dir und wir uns ein Bild voneinander machen können.
Oder Du besuchst unser Forum: http://www.faculty-wow.de

Ich freue mich, von Dir zu hören.

Grüße aus Teldrassil!

Eye/ Kizi


----------



## Tanknix (11. Juni 2008)

Schurken besorg ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn ers drauf hat gerne. Need vor Allem nen Feral und Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (12. Juni 2008)

Hmm, meine Hexe zum Main machen und iwo nen Tank raussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
drauf hat ers und er hat nen ganz guten holy pala

feral hab schon angefragt, sieht mau aus, entweder zu low vom eq her oder wollen nit transen *grrrrr*


----------



## Eyecatcha (16. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Tanknix (17. Juni 2008)

gogo, need 7/24 raiden^^


----------



## Tanknix (19. Juni 2008)

Update:



> - 1 Magier
> - 1 Hunter
> - 2 Hexenmeister
> - 1 Feral-Druide
> ...


----------



## Eyecatcha (23. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Squidwârd (23. Juni 2008)

Ich würd ja gerne kommen, gehöre ja zum n!faculty e.V. (Quake3). Bin nur leider auf Ally Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir aber gerne nen acc auf eurem realm machen und ihr macht mich BT ready *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (23. Juni 2008)

haha, ja schade, hast die falsche Seite genommen, grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber spätestens zum wotlk kannst dir nen "HERO" machen und bei uns anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squidwârd (23. Juni 2008)

ja der böse mark hat mich zur allianz geholt :-)
Ich hab das mit wotlk immer noch nich gerafft und den neuen klassen oder was auch immer, aber stimme dir mal zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (24. Juni 2008)

hmmm, machen halt noch ne Faculty Gilde auf Ally seite auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und eye meinte halt nen Deathknight^^


----------



## Eyecatcha (27. Juni 2008)

jo den meinte ich^^

Aber nix Faculty auf Alliseite, wo gibts denn sowas, tss tss


----------



## Tanknix (1. Juli 2008)

hmm, doch^^ ham ja genug ally twinks^^


----------



## Squidwârd (2. Juli 2008)

also mark(us) ist auch ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss net ob ihr ihn kennt


----------



## Tanknix (2. Juli 2008)

Also ein "Markus" ist bei uns^^ wenn du den Charnamen weist wärs schonmal n anfang^^

moment mal, meinst du n!living ? oder wies geschrieben wird^^


----------



## Squidwârd (4. Juli 2008)

ne n!mark der oberorga vom verein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (7. Juli 2008)

ne kenn ich so gar net. mich wollen die net aufnehmen xD 2 mal das ding hingeschickt und nix kommt -.-


----------



## Thekool (7. Juli 2008)

Heyho !


----------



## Eyecatcha (9. Juli 2008)

OMFG geh weg hier O.o


----------



## Tanknix (10. Juli 2008)

Eyecatcha schrieb:


> OMFG geh weg hier O.o






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (6. August 2008)

Wir suchen wieder Spieler.

Zur Info: Wir haben uns vom Verein n!faculty getrennt. Wer Gründe wissen mag, kann mir einfach ne PN schicken^^

Grüße aus Teldrassil^^


----------



## Tanknix (20. August 2008)

Darf ich dich auch einfach so nachher ma fragen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: 

Contenfortschritt bei BT 8/9 angekommen.


----------



## Eyecatcha (10. September 2008)

so push ma hoch hier,

suchen alle Art von Heiler (Need 2 Healschamis und nen Healpala vor allem)


----------



## Tanknix (10. September 2008)

hier, hier, hier, ich, ich, ich^^

hab beides  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, Pala is tankadin aber auch erst 62^^


----------



## Eyecatcha (16. September 2008)

gogo Push

need nen Off warri und Shadow und 2 Healschamis dringend, gerne auch leute für WOTLK gesucht, meldet euch los


----------



## Tanknix (29. September 2008)

BT 9/9

suchen immernoch^^


----------



## Orrosh (29. September 2008)

hmm .. ich kenne da einen Deftank, der ein wenig auf der Stelle tritt und nicht weiter kommt .. und sein Sandkastenfreund ist Holypriester .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (30. September 2008)

Hmm Deff Warri suchen wir keinen, aber laber da mal einfach Reedy an wenn er online ist, der gibt dir bestimmt genaue Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victo (30. September 2008)

Off-Krieger noch gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Edit: Ich mache einfach mal Nägel mit Köpfen und bewerbe mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tanknix (1. Oktober 2008)

muh^^

ja, off Warri noch gesucht und du hast ne top Bewerbung abgeliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich drück dir mal die daumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (1. Oktober 2008)

Jo super Bewerbung und das für dein Alter, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nur noch die Offis überzeugen^^ (Wieviel kannst du monatlich an Gold abdrücken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tanknix (1. Oktober 2008)

Eyecatcha schrieb:


> (Wieviel kannst du monatlich an Gold abdrücken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



egal wieviel es wären, wir teilen brüderlich, ich 80% du den rest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victo (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann euch meinen Körper bieten ;D!


----------



## Tanknix (2. Oktober 2008)

das darfste dann aber nit so laut sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (6. Oktober 2008)

Victo schrieb:


> Ich kann euch meinen Körper bieten ;D!




Willkommen Victo. So mal sehen ob du mit dem Satz da oben leere Versprechungen machst! Auf ins Faculty Forum => Intern Allgemein => RL Pics, so heißt der Threat. Da bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (13. Oktober 2008)

da is immer noch kein Bild drinne >-<


----------



## Eyecatcha (13. Oktober 2008)

genau das wollte ich jetzt auch hier schreiben.

Los leere Versprechungen füllen. Gief Körper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (20. Oktober 2008)

so......SW 2/6

und von mir n letzter push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

